# burning DVDs and multiple VOB files



## locoenabq (Aug 5, 2005)

I am trying to burn several short videos on a dvd. When I convert them from AVI with WinAVI, they turn into generic VOB files. Nero Burning Rom will only let me burn one VOB file onto a dvd at a time. When I try to rename the subsequent files, Nero will not accept them onto the files-to-be-burnt list. I want one DVD of all my short video films.

Also, Nero will not burn MPG, MPEG, WMV, or MPE files so my Cucusoft converter is of no use.

Is there better software I should buy? Or do I need to download specific plugins or codecs?

I am a complete novice here. Thanks!


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

What version of Nero do you have? Is it a full version? Do you have the full Nero Burning Rom programme or Nero Express? If it's a full version of Nero 6, do you have Nero's Vision Express installed?


----------



## locoenabq (Aug 5, 2005)

I have the Nero disk that came with my Sony DVD burner I got from newegg.com. It's 6.3 with Nero Express 2.2.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

You need a DVD authoring program to put more than one clip on a DVD. I don't use Nero so I don't know if that does it, but I thought that was just a burning utility.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

NeroVision Express (the full version is all I'm familiar with) will allow you to combine almost anything thing out there onto one DVD. AVI (Dvix and Xvid), VOB's (both PAL and NTSC), mpeg1/2, WMA etc. All of these can be combined into one project. It is one of the best authoring apps out there (if it plays nice on your rig). You are doing something wrong.

No reason to convert your AVI's first, load them into NVE and see how they work. You should be able to add chapter stops and make a serviceable menu also.

http://www.ahead.de/en/Tutorials_Vision_Express_2.html


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

> It's 6.3 with Nero Express 2.2.


Is that Nero Vision Express? The version number doesn't look right for Nero Express.
If you have Vision Express then as MysticEyes says, this is the part of Nero you should be using.
If you have Vision Express then you have a full version of Nero, so while you're at it, get yourself updated for free here, your versions are old.
http://www.nero.com/eng/nero-up.php


----------



## locoenabq (Aug 5, 2005)

When I try to add a file to the list to be burned, Nero will not let me open the file or even recognize it as being a video file. It will only open vob files.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

locoenabq said:


> When I try to add a file to the list to be burned, Nero will not let me open the file or even recognize it as being a video file. It will only open vob files.


Exactly which part of Nero are you using.


----------



## locoenabq (Aug 5, 2005)

Nero Smart Start


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Nero start smart is just the starting point to the programmes contained in the Nero package. We are talking about using Nero's _Vision_ Express. You are using Nero Express. If when you choose to create a DVD, Nero Express shows then you probably haven't got Vision Express installed.
Nero Express (not Vision ) can only burn pre authored DVD (vob) files, it cannot convert other file formats to DVD format - this is what Vision Express is for. 
Nero's versions can be confusing with Full, Ultra, reloaded and oem versions to name a few. 
Go to Nero's site to see if you are entitled to a free update. If not sure, download package 2 from the site below, enter your serial number from your existing nero into Nero Vision Express once installed. If it unlocks it, you were entitled to it, if it doesn't, you've got 30 days and that's it.

http://www.nero.com/eng/nero-up.php


----------



## locoenabq (Aug 5, 2005)

Awesome. Thank you!


----------

